# Cannot find unsatisfied USE flags for networkmanager

## jiandingzhe

When I try to update networkmanager, it claims the following message:

```

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "networkmanager" has unmet requirements.

- net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.2.0-r2::gentoo USE="dhclient dhcpcd introspection (multilib) nss ppp -avahi -bluetooth -connection-sharing -doc -gnutls -resolvconf -wimax"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    exactly-one-of ( dhclient dhcpcd )

```

However, I did not found use flag "dhcpcd" in /etc/make.conf or /etc/portage/package.use

----------

## keenblade

"dhcpcd" useflag is set in the networkmanager ebuild (+dhcpcd). So, you must not set useflag "dhclient" for networkmanager, if you really don't have a reason.

----------

## jburns

If you really want dhclient then you need the USE flag -dhcpcd to override the +dhcpcd in the networkmanager ebuild.

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

----------

